# speedometer



## rockinrod1967 (Mar 6, 2011)

i have a 94 z28 camaro i want to replace the 110 mph speedometer with a 150 mph does anyone know how i can do so and still have it accurate


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You'll have to find a cluster out of a 150 mph Camaro and install it. Then you'll have to have the speed limiter programmed out.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah, your Camaro was built with the lower rated tires, hence the speed limiter and low speedo. Like Bruser said if you actually want to drive over 110 (not highly recommended on public streets!) you will need to have the PCM programmed to remove the speed limiter. This can be done by many custum tuners out there (like PCMs for less online) or you could also buy LT1Edit or TunerCat software and do it yourself.


----------



## rockinrod1967 (Mar 6, 2011)

i just like the look of the 150 mph speedometer, i bought one of those indiglo gauge deals that goes to 150.fact is ,my wife is going to have the car, i may run it down the strip a few times .will it still be accurate if i swap to a 150 mph speedo ? at least at lower speeds?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I haven't seen the 110 speedo so I don't know if it has the same travel arc as the 150 and the numbers are farther apart... or if the numbers are the same distance apart as the 150 and there is a peg that makes the overall arc smaller. So I can't answer your question whether the 150 would be accurate or not without reprogramming. I doubt it would work but I dunno for sure.

BTW, the 110 speedo and limit will be fine at the strip unless you do some pretty significant mods.


----------



## JackSwagger (Mar 8, 2011)

When it comes to the accuracy of the speedometer, any speedometer either 110 or 150 cant give the exact acceleration reading, it is govern by the US authority that every speedometer will defer by +2 or -2 percentage of the actual speed of the vehicle, for 150 speedometer actual reading will be + or - 6 of the shown.


----------

